# Mini Australian Shepherd



## labst60 (May 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
Just hoping someone here can point me in the right direction. My brother is looking for a Mini Australian Shepherd and he asked me to help him look for the right pup because he wanted to make sure to get it from a reputable place.
Problem is - it doesn't seem that the Mini Aussie is an AKC recognized breed. It seems like back in the 60's there was a push to get the miniature version recognized, but it never was and the AKC standard is still the original size.
Does anyone happen to have any experience with this breed or ideas on how he could find a healthy pup? We are in Pennsylvania and I think he REALLY wanted to visit the place and meet the breeder, so I don't think shipping would be an option for him.
Thanks!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If the "mini" Aussie isn't an AKC registered breed, IMO, proceeding with caution is advisable. There is no breed standard, so breeders can pretty much do whatever they want. Big red flag. 

I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

labst60 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just hoping someone here can point me in the right direction. My brother is looking for a Mini Australian Shepherd and he asked me to help him look for the right pup because he wanted to make sure to get it from a reputable place.
> Problem is - it doesn't seem that the Mini Aussie is an AKC recognized breed. It seems like back in the 60's there was a push to get the miniature version recognized, but it never was and the AKC standard is still the original size.
> Does anyone happen to have any experience with this breed or ideas on how he could find a healthy pup? We are in Pennsylvania and I think he REALLY wanted to visit the place and meet the breeder, so I don't think shipping would be an option for him.
> Thanks!


 I attended a Handling and grooming seminar in San Antonio on the 21st and one of the ladies there wrote the standard for the Mini Aussie. She had a beautiful one there that she shows. I at first thought that it was a puppy, but found out it was two years old. What sweet dog he was. If you want I will get you her contact info. I am sure she will be able to lead you in the right direction


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

labst60 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just hoping someone here can point me in the right direction. My brother is looking for a Mini Australian Shepherd and he asked me to help him look for the right pup because he wanted to make sure to get it from a reputable place.
> Problem is - it doesn't seem that the Mini Aussie is an AKC recognized breed. It seems like back in the 60's there was a push to get the miniature version recognized, but it never was and the AKC standard is still the original size.
> Does anyone happen to have any experience with this breed or ideas on how he could find a healthy pup? We are in Pennsylvania and I think he REALLY wanted to visit the place and meet the breeder, so I don't think shipping would be an option for him.
> Thanks!


 We were discussing the AKC not wanting to reconize the breed and the AKC has told the Mini people that they will if they change the name. It is kind of funny because the way the discussion went was that the Mini was the original and then when Ranchers took the Mini from herding sheep to herding cattle they breed it with the Bernese Mountain dog to increase the size.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

My understanding is that the "minis" were perfectly acceptable in Aussie circles until the standard was refined for AKC recognition in the 80s/90s. (Not all Aussie people wanted AKC recognition, they wanted to preserve the working qualities.) Since then, the BYBs and Puppymills have pounced on the Minis and done a lot of damage. Many look "toyish", have serious health issues and bad temperments. There are even "toy" and "teacup" Aussies. Is your brother truly interested in the breed or just looks? IMO a true Miniature Aussie will have the same temperment as the larger AKC Aussies, w/ possiby more work ethic. They aren't couch potatoes or lap dogs. Sheltis, Corgis and even Pomeranians come in Merle too. 

http://iris.meccahosting.com/~a0005773/
Home page


----------



## labst60 (May 24, 2010)

Pure Paws - if you could get the contact info, I'm sure he would really appreciate it!

I think my brother is interested in the temperament of the Aussie -he was originally looking at them, but with the current place he lives, it just really wouldn't be practical.

We had a Sheltie growing up... I have no idea why he isn't interested in them... he was a nice dog


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

labst60 said:


> Pure Paws - if you could get the contact info, I'm sure he would really appreciate it!
> 
> I think my brother is interested in the temperament of the Aussie -he was originally looking at them, but with the current place he lives, it just really wouldn't be practical.
> 
> We had a Sheltie growing up... I have no idea why he isn't interested in them... he was a nice dog


 I will try to contact my partner in San Antonio tommorrow as they should be back from a dog show in California. Judging from the mini aussie that I met I can see why he might be interested in one. This male was very calm, smart and a very good looking dog. Being a Maltese owner though I would not want to deal with the shedding they probably do.


----------

